# putty geschlossen, läuft vorgang weiter?



## Guest (20. Aug 2007)

hallo hab da mal eine frage, wenn ich mich mit putty auf einen server verbinde und ein kommando ausfürhe das zb 1-2 stunden dauert (entpacken mehrerer große zip datein) und meine verbindung reißt ab oder ich schließe putty. läuft der befehl dann weiter oder bricht er ab?

danke für die info


----------



## tfa (20. Aug 2007)

Wenn der Eltern-Prozess abgeschossen wird, sollten alle Kind-Prozesse ebenfalls beendet werden.
Mit dem Befehl *nohup* kannst Du das verhindern.

tfa


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2007)

Schau dir auch mal screen an.


----------



## Guest (20. Aug 2007)

danke für die tips, ich werd das gleich mal probieren


----------



## tuxedo (24. Aug 2007)

Oder füge ein "&" hinter deinen Befehl an. Dann läuft das gestartete Programm im hintergrund allein weiter und du kannst die verbindung trennen. Allerdings hast du dann keine direkte Kontrolle des Programms. Screen ist, wenn du das Programm weiter "steuern" willst, die bessere Lösung.

- Alex


----------



## MarcoBehnke (24. Aug 2007)

Wichtig ist auch, dass Du putty nicht einfach schließt, sondern Dich ordentlich ausloggst


----------



## tuxedo (24. Aug 2007)

Hmm, das war bei mir bisher immer irrelevant. Hat trotzdem funktioniert. Mache das jetzt schon seit meinen Anfängen (SuSE 5.3) so ...


----------



## MarcoBehnke (24. Aug 2007)

wir haben uns wochenlang gewundert, warum ein Prozess sich in Zeit x nach dem schileßen der Konsole irgendwann auch erledigt hat, bis uns mal jemand das mit dem Logout erzählte.

Danach gab es den Fehler nie mehr,


----------

